# Sidi Genius 6.6 Carbon Road Shoe Pro Review



## Anonymous382 (Jun 12, 2009)

I own this puppies - they are awesome.
http://www.yikesid.com


----------



## Anonymous383 (Sep 15, 2009)

I am not sure if you were aware of this or were actually referring to this in your article but the Caliper Buckle DOES let you loosen quite finely by pressing downward on the black, square "button" (if you will) on the opposite side of the buckle relative to the ratcheting tightening lever. You did mention that you were a "chronic over-tightener" and I believe I am too, but I've put about 1000 miles on my Sidi's over very rough terrain and they have never jumped more than one click when adjusting with the fine adjustment button.


----------

